
Why do you see CloudFlare CAPTCHAs when using TOR - TravelTechGuy
https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/203306930-Does-CloudFlare-block-Tor
======
mdip
Gotta say, this is one of the most frustrating parts of using Tor.

For fun, I decided to try it out a few months ago after reading a few
articles. Nearly every single site I went to visit required me to click on
pictures of lakes, store fronts, street signs, street names and such. Often
times after selecting an item, another would appear below it. This would
repeat at least twice, but in some cases I received as many as 4. Not once did
I receive a simple, single image CAPTCHA. All were multiple image based adding
_minutes_ to the time it took to get to a site on an already _quite slow_ Tor
connection. Visit a site that references images on an address different from
the one you're visiting and they all fail to load resulting in pages that
render terribly. Worse, it's not obvious _why_ it's happening until you
attempt to pull one of those images up by URL where you're provided _another_
CAPTCHA to answer. Finally, the page renders as expected.

 _That_ was frustrating. I was unconcerned with my own privacy since I was
using it for fun, so I enabled all of the script options and decided to do a
Google search. They at least provided a single image CAPTCHA which would have
been fine if it ever went away. I entered the correct value for the wavy text
ten times before giving up.

I feel awful for those using Tor to bypass censorship. Instead of just being
saddled with a moderately slower browsing experience, they're encumbered by a
mess of _other_ hurdles. It's a shame but I can't say that I'm sure what
alternatives exist for protecting sites from bad actors that use Tor to hide
attacks.

------
cyphar
While it's nice they allow users to unblock Tor users, I have a problem with
their being a "block" option. It's essentially censorship-as-a-service.

